# CLUTCH ADJUSTMENTS



## Thanatos (Jan 22, 2008)

can any body direct me on how to tighten up my clutch.or can it be adjusted. the clutch feels good. but when i bang 2nd it just dont grab like it should or like i want it to. i know it is a stock clutch but i should be able to get a little more out of it.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

how do you know you can get more out of it if you have no point of reference?


----------



## 200SXNH98 (Jan 28, 2008)

Your problem is you've been trying to churp 2nd too much... your clutch is probably not strong enough to churp 2nd anymore. But you can loosen/tighten the clutch cable, maybe that will make a difference. Dont over-do it though.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

no cables, hydraulic system.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 22, 2008)

i just bought the car so i havent been trying to chirp second too much. and i have driven a few manuals in my driving time and know the difference between a solid shift and a lazy one. is there any way to bleed the system to get a better pedal or do i need to step up to a better clutch.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

first question... haven't opened the hydrolic system? let air in? if you haven't then the only thing you can do is pedal adjustment... adjust the piston rod coming form the MC to the pedal and adjust is out so the pedal puts more pressure on the system... but you put to much and go racing you may blow the seals on your MC or slave.

if you have opened it, and you've lost some pressure afterwards you probably have air in system, and need to maticulously bleed it the right way...

pump pedal, hold down pedal, open bleeder, close bleeder before pressure is lost, pump again. two person job unless you have a mighty vac pump.... in that case, you hook up pump to resevoir cup, hook that up to bleeder valve fitting, apply vacuum after taking off MC cap, and open bleeder valve......making sure that 1: you keep the MC full of fluid and 2: you don't let vacuum die off before you close bleeder, but since you're appling vacuum it won't matter as long as you pull more through. 

let the MC run out of fluid and you'll suck a sh!tload of air in system and then you'll have no pressure.


but i'm guessing you haven't opened the system, let alone change the clutch out which doesn't even open the system.... so besides upgrading your clutch/MC/slave.... only thing you can do is adjust the pedal out.


----------

